# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Jungle Carpet handling

## Carl

A while back I use to own a jungle carpet python. He was one of the best snakes I have ever owned. However when I bought him he was full adult and already tolerated allot of handling. I lost him due to a heating accident by a space heater that was somehow set up too high :Sad: . I would love to get a new hatchling and start out with another one. Here is what im concerned about. I hear that they are very very nippy as babies. I have a question. How long will it take to build trust to where they don't act in defence anymore? I have had other snakes such as ball's, boa's, corn's, rat snakes, etc, etc be nippy for a short time and then outgrew it. Not once out of 8 years have I been bit by a python or boa. Only struck at :Very Happy:

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

I have a coastal/jungle carpet python that I've had since he was a hatchling. He was nippy at first, but I've only actually big bitten by him once. I started hooking training him from a pretty early age, and handled him regularly. It took about 6 months to get him to the point where he wasn't constantly trying to bite my face off.

----------


## Carl

Lol I hear the bite is really nothing at that age. Just a pinch. My day is coming though. So should I use a hook at first and just try not to approach from the top but from bottom?

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

The bite hurts less than a bee sting, it's almost comical even. I hook trained mine mainly as a preventative measure once he is full grown and his bites are really bad.

----------


## Carl

So after 6 months or whenever they are comfortable there is no need for a hook right? The one carpet I did have I would just stick my hand in and lift him up.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

It really depends on the snake. I use a hook to remove my carpet from his cage, but after that he's fine without it. Mine took 6 months, some take longer some are fine from birth.

----------

Carl (07-10-2013)

----------


## John1982

I don't mess with mine much until they have some size on them and feel a bit less threatened. I've had one little girl over a year now and only hold her while cleaning. She's calmed down considerably but I credit more her size increase than my infrequent handlings. I'm sure you could calm one down quicker with regular handling sessions but you will also stress the little sucker out quite a bit in the process - keeper's choice.

----------

Carl (07-10-2013)

----------


## Carl

Im starting to think that they are just like every other snake now. Maybe ill handle for 5min-10min a day or every 2 day's after 2-3 weeks of letting him/her settle in. Ill use the hooks until trust is built because so far from what ive read and seen they don't take anything as a threat that approaches from the bottom. Thanks for the answers! :Very Happy:

----------


## Willie76

When I got my JCP baby, she nailed me 3x-4x right out of the bag and a few more times after that attempting to get her out of her enclosure in the following months. The bite is nothing. Seriously. Like any snake, it's the speed at which they strike that scares most people...but I like the challenges of the biters and the reward of seeing the trust (tolerance) build. The truth of the matter is we're in a hobby where the animals we love can and do bite. No way around that. Dogs bite, cats bite, my son's guinea pig has bitten me more in the last six months with bigger teeth than I have been bitten by all my snakes over the years combined. It's going to happen; especially as babies when they think everyone is out to eat them...

Even knowing my JCP was likely to tag me, I always proceeded with handling. If she did tag me, I still confidently picked her up. Once she was out of her enclosure and I played the part of the big, warm tree and let her move around, she tamed out very nicely and within a few months there was a true sense of separation of when I open her enclosure doors and tongs are presented with food and when I open the door and my hands enter. She knows....but I am still aware. I started with 5-10 minute handling sessions 2x-3x per week, then moved onto longer sessions 2x-3x per week. I have no issue going into her enclosure and picking her up. SHe is still a juvenile and she likes to "track" my hand, but once I tap her side or rub her a bit, she snaps out of her defensive mode. She is getting better with each and very handling session. If you're that concerned with a bite, wear a long sleeved shirt and some gloves for a while. Hook training is also an option...though I only hook train my Retic (just personal preference).

JCPs also prefer when your hands come from underneath. The only time I was tagged outside her enclosure while handling was when I went to prevent her from falling off my arm, my hand got right in front of her face, and she tagged my finger. Again...bite was nothing and we went on our merry way...

Here she is Monday night trying to play "Indian Bonnet":



Again. Make sure husbandry is good, handle regularly, handle confidently, and all the Carpet's I have dealt with normally mellow right out. I have seen some down right satanic JCPs, but to this day I still believe it's generally because the owner hasn't put in the time or patience.

P.S. If you really want a more mellow Carpet, look into the Bredli's. They are a tad smaller as adults....but are generally more mellow.

----------

_Anya_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## Alicia

> P.S. If you really want a more mellow Carpet, look into the Bredli's. They are a tad smaller as adults....but are generally more mellow.



I think you mean a tad larger? Bredli are one of the bigger members of the carpet complex and probably the most heavy-bodied (relatively speaking).

Neither the jungle I had many years ago, nor the jungle I have now, went through nippy stage as babies. Dunno if it really helped, but I used gloves for the first couple months and didn't over do handling. The gloves were the super thin, one-size-fits-all type and were just their to dampen my body heat. As soon as they seemed to get the concept of handling, no more gloves.

----------

Willie76 (07-10-2013)

----------


## Carl

Yeah, im sticking with the JCP. Im not too worried about the bites. If can handle tattoo's and being bitten by adult kings and corns I think im good. I need more of a challenge besides taming down a corn snake, ball python or even a boa lol. I don't know why these are considered a beginner specie. The care is easy but with handling its a different story. I just need to find someone who sells them and try and handpick one.

----------


## Willie76

Sorry, looong day at work. Thanks for the correction.  :Good Job:

----------

_Alicia_ (07-10-2013)

----------

